# Wolves @ Blazers Game Thread, 1-24-07



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Curious to see how the Twolves play after their coach is fired. 

It's amazing to me that Kevin McHale is still GM. After the Joe Smith debacle. After firing Saunders. After 11 years of Kevin Garnett and still really only one truly impressive season. Amazing you can have a top 5 or so NBA player for that long and have so little to show for it. 

Anyway, I'm hoping Roy has yet another big night tonight.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota @ Blazers game thread 7 pm (Pacific)*



mook said:


> Curious to see how the Twolves play after their coach is fired.
> 
> It's amazing to me that Kevin McHale is still GM. After the Joe Smith debacle. After firing Saunders. After 11 years of Kevin Garnett and still really only one truly impressive season. Amazing you can have a top 5 or so NBA player for that long and have so little to show for it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping Roy has yet another big night tonight.



What I think is a key in Minny's history and their lack of progress was that whole Joe Smith scandal. Didn't they lose a couple of draft picks because of that?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota @ Blazers game thread 7 pm (Pacific)*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What I think is a key in Minny's history and their lack of progress was that whole Joe Smith scandal. Didn't they lose a couple of draft picks because of that?


Yes, and it was entirely McHale's fault. There's about four reasons just in that one fiasco he should've been fired:

1. He tried to pull off an unethical and illegal (according to the NBA) signing. 

2. He tried to pull off an unethical and illegal (according to the NBA) signing for JOE FREAKIN' SMITH. I mean if it was an attempt to lure Shaq or something, you could kind of understand....

3. He tried to acquire Joe Smith in a contract that would've paid him up to $86 million over 7 years. Illegal and unethical or not, that's just plain stupid. 

4. The debacle cost the Timberwolves 5 first round draft picks. Can you imagine how the Blazers would look right now if we didn't have Webster AND Jack (remember--we traded one pick for both of them), Aldridge, Roy (because we have no Telfair), Outlaw and Qyntel Woods? 

Ok, we probably could've done without the Qyntel Era, but still. Randolph, Ime Udoka, Juan Dixon and Jamaal Magloire would be our featured players.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota @ Blazers game thread 7 pm (Pacific)*

Holy Roaches! This ought to be an interesting game


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be at the game again tonight.

I may post as well.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy vs Foye.....should be FUN!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Roy vs Foye.....should be FUN!



Is Minny turning into a rival? Davis calls the Blazers roaches . . . Roy v. Foye with the whole tension on the draft (drafting Foye to screw up Minny and Houston's deal) . . . both in the same divsion . . . maybe?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

This game might be a turning point in the season. 

If we get this one- We're not only making a statement, Winning Minny Twice this year, but We're going with a lot of momentum to a Semi-Friendly road trip- Making a nice run just before the All-Star break.

If we don't get this one.. Umm ..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

For Assist differential, in the last 5 games, Portland is 8th in the NBA, and 13th in assists (21.2 APG) in the last 5 games.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Also, Portland is 8th in 3pt FG% in the last 5 games. This has been one of their sore points this season and last season.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Also, Portland is 8th in 3pt FG% in the last 5 games. This has been one of their sore points this season and last season.


I think a big piece of that has been Brandon Roy hitting a good percentage of his outside shots. Martell also had a nice game in there where he hit his shots as well.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I'll be at the game again tonight.
> 
> I may post as well.


Dang, I have to miss another game because of my back! Plus I was going to be able to post for the first time at the game! :curse:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Nightfly, do you do Blazers play by play for some internet radio outfit, or something along those lines?

If so, I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah this should be a good game


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

and the game starts!
the tap is won by joel!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

0-2 twolves


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we are 0 for 6 

0 - 6 tpuppies


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jack scores 2 - 6 wolves 3 second vio


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ime passes to roy and he sinks the 3 5 to 6 tpups


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

8 to 5 tpups nate withthetimeout


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Zach supporters. 

THAT play right there where he did not rotate over to even attempt to play defense when James drove and scored is the reason Portland should dump this guy ASAP. 


PLEASE stop telling all of us that he is trying harder, or playing better defense because he's not.


What makes it worse is that if Aldridge or Sergio miss that same rotation Nate sits their *** on the bench.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jack and roy score 8 to 9 blazers


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy Is Hot!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Dear Zach supporters.
> 
> THAT play right there where he did not rotate over to even attempt to play defense when James drove and scored is the reason Portland should dump this guy ASAP.
> 
> ...


Of course if he leaves his man and he gets the pass and scores then Zach never should have left his man. Joel let him past him right by the basket, which you would have blame Zach for doing the same thing, if Zach had help he would have foul him. 

Btw, I notice you didn't mention earlier when Zach got a foul playing D. It didn't look like he foul him though if he gets it that deep it's going to be tough.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy is so hot I'd be riding him!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

^^^ umm..... yeah. 



Good one, mgb!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

26 to 25 portland

offensive foul foye with 2 fouls


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sergio is on fire! 

but davis is 6 of 6 the roachlord


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Way to go Webster! I want to see more of that!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

31 to 35 blazers this is a wild game but wow Sergio rules!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

39 to 35 blazers

KG 2 quick fouls


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jack hits the shot and one!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but he misses 

and zbo offensive foul zbo is stinking 

42 to 40 blazers


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I found it funny when Mike Rice said Trenton Hassell is holding Brandon Roy in check in the second quarter... no Mike, it wasn't Hassell... it was Nate McMillain. Thanks for cooling Roy off coach.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Webster looks like a new player tonight.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Dear Zach supporters.
> 
> THAT play right there where he did not rotate over to even attempt to play defense when James drove and scored is the reason Portland should dump this guy ASAP.


When you're right, you're right.

And did you see Sergio blow to the hoop while Garnett just stood there like a bump on a log doing nothing at all ?

I'm sure you'll agree the sooner the Hushpuppies dump that lazy POS the sooner they'll get a title.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great D by Zach!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Can someone explain why Aldridge doesn't seem to get many rebounds? I guy with his size and athleticism seems like he should be able to get more. He only played nine minutes in the first half according the yahoo but no rebounds?

He seems to consistently not have very many boards. I like him but we need guys who can get boards and that is a concern to me.

Gramps...


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

haven't a lot of people been saying that Zach can't function in a running, up-tempo offense? He just beat KG down court for an offensive rebound and put back!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Egad - I just tuned in. Is that right - Joel already has 5 fouls and there are still 3:00 left in the 3rd Quarter? You got to calm down, Joel. Close game...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he is having a bad game


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sergio with the 3 wow this guy is great!


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Sergio's D seems to really be improving. I know some think Nate isn't using him well, but for such an improvement defensively since the begining of the season I think Nate has to get some credit for that


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great D rotation by Zach. Doing a lot by himself.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Can someone explain why Aldridge doesn't seem to get many rebounds? I guy with his size and athleticism seems like he should be able to get more. He only played nine minutes in the first half according the yahoo but no rebounds?
> 
> He seems to consistently not have very many boards. I like him but we need guys who can get boards and that is a concern to me.
> 
> Gramps...



There was a good board by Aldridge.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

c'mon nate mac...take out juan and put in brandon! everything else is coo but wheres our PTP'er?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sergio is the man. I love Jack, but he really should be shopped for a young, athletic, defensive 3.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The new Martell is amazing...where did he come from?


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

It looks like we should have all three rookies in the rookies game. Sergio is on a roll. Rou is going to do nothing but get better and LA just needs his shot to fall. Great game so far!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

fackin A NATE! PUT IN BRANDON!


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> The new Martell is amazing...where did he come from?


Maybe Roy's been teaching him a few things in practice.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

What has happened to our free throw shooting. We were pretty damn good at the beginning of the season.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> fackin A NATE! PUT IN BRANDON!


Cool it man, Brandon was on the side on his back stretching. He's got some problem.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> fackin A NATE! PUT IN BRANDON!


OK, Here he comes.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow, way to wait until 9 mins into the 4th to play your best player..kudos buddy..everything else was great but you had to mess that one up.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Roy was hurtin dude. They were trying to stretch him out on the sidelines. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

MGB, I bet you are hating not being at this game. It's a good one. Get that back fixed so you can make it to your next one and post from the game.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice dunk by Aldridge!! DEFENSE!!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Can they please miss a shot! Dang.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mark blount,are you kidding me...damn that garbage!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> MGB, I bet you are hating not being at this game. It's a good one. Get that back fixed so you can make it to your next one and post from the game.


Hate it big time!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lma out..why?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Martell!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Avitar Man Does It Again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Way to go Martell!!! Now back it up with some great DEFENSE!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bounce them!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Udoka is in the game for defense.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

No defense on that damn ROACH.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i like martell or broy for a 3


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

You have got to make your free throws!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes!!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Like I have been saying. Defense.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I have no clue as to why Jamaal was in the game when he was. LaMarcus all the way, baby!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now who to start OT? Zach, Aldridge, Martell, Roy,,,,,,hmmm, Jack or Sergio? I'd like to see Sergio but it'll probably be Jack.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark Blount????


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Martell is making the most of his time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach is really battling! We'd be in a lot of trouble in this OT if not for him.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

YES!! Now we should get last shot also.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> Martell is making the most of his time.


Ya, he's doing excellent this game! Hopefully this'll be his break out game.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

20 seconds. Lots of time for a game winning shot by B-Roy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ya, he's doing excellent this game! *Hopefully this'll be his break out game*.


Rice must have been reading this board he said the same thing!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully the Blazer fans go home hungry again with 99 points and a victory.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a game and I could have been there! Well I couldn't have and I sure wouldn't have made it this long but man I wish I was there!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I really don't understand why Aldridge was taken out and Magloire was inserted. I sure seems like Aldridge or Joel would do a better job on the lanky Garnett


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Time for some D!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Randolph grabs the rebound and fouled to hopefully seal the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Take that, Ricky Davis!!

HISS! *


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

GREAT WIN!!! Chalupas to boot. Now we are not far from the playoff picture.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Loyalty4Life said:


> *Take that, Ricky Davis!!
> 
> HISS! *


I 2nd that!!!! How fitting Davis missed that shot. Haha


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

How did it end? I'm stuck in a hotel in SoCal and just have Yahoo gamecast. It still says 100-98 with six seconds left.

Thanks.

Gramps...


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good job Portland!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Props to Hassell. He really got into Roy's head after that first quarter. Roy never looked comfortable with Hassell on him.

This win really belongs to Martell and Sergio. They gave us baskets when we really needed them. Huge effort from both. Aldridge was also huge down the stretch. It's amazing how well our young guys are playing. You have to be excited about the future of blazer basketball.

The only negative would be Nate's continued lapse in judgement by putting Magloire on Garnett. We could have easily lost on that last shot by Davis. It was the exact same play that killed us in the 4th quarter. Davis just choked.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

My two cents:

1) Ricky Davis is ****ing ******!! Arrgh!! **** YOU MOTHER ****ER!! 

okay... I'm done.. Not really.

2) I've been a Nate defender but even I'm starting to question some of his substitutions... Ex. - Magloire for Aldridge and taking Sergio out down the stretch and for the whole overtime.. Don't understand that. On other nights maybe, but Sergio was our leading scorer at the time he left the game for good...

3) Martell! He's still my favorite player and I'm loving every minute of his new self. Great hustle, and please, pretty please, keep it up.

4) We simple can't have Magloire and Zach in the game at the same time. They both are sooo slow to react on defense and have no hops at all. We need Joel or Aldridge to clean up other peoples messes at all times.

5) Great game! But that crowd was pathetic.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

great game. nice to see Webster have a good game.

weird that Rodriguez puts up 18 points in 23 minutes, but isn't good enough to play at the end of the fourth quarter or in overtime. 

and subbing in Magloire on the defensive end against Garnett? Garnett was making shots on Aldridge, but they were really the kind you want Garnett to take. everybody was scoring with Magloire in the middle.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

We "Roached" 'em:biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Blazers were LUCKY to pull that off. Every time Minnesota had the ball down the stretch, my main thought was, "I hope they commit a turnover, because I KNOW we're not stopping them."

But that said, what a win!

-First, I hate Ricky Davis so very much.

-SERGIOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Why did Nate take him out down the stretch?! It's not like our defense stopped them for the most part!

-Martell! What a great game for him! 13 points AND 8 rebounds! Great to see him attacking the basket and finishing.

-Aldridge completely redeemed himself for his bad field goal shooting with his free throws. I breathed a huge sigh of relief there. He also played some serviceable defense on Garnett. Much better than Magloire, anyway.

-Brandon had a marvelous first quarter, but he was there when we needed him. That's huge.

-Poor defense, in my opinion. But even with overtime, Portland held Minnesota to less than 100 points after they shot 60% in the first half.

Overall, though --- what more can you ask for? We got a win keyed by Sergio, Martell, Jarrett, Brandon and LaMarcus (a/k/a THE FUTURE).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought Nate did another outstanding job of trying to land the number 1 overall draft pick. Sitting Roy for so long in the second quarter of every game is dumb. Roy might have been sore tonight, but what about all the others? Inserting Magloire late in the game for Aldridge to play D is flat out stupid. Aldridge and Joel are out two best interior defenders, and LaMarcus seemed to be doing a ecent job on Garnett. 

Zach Randolph, 9-23 with 6 TO's and his usual stellar defensive effort.....Yuck. He had 15 good rebounds tonight though, and the one thing I will never complain about with Zach is his FT shooting. He has been so solid all year. 

With Sergio playing as well as he is, is there any reason for him not to get every single one of Dixon's minutes? 

Martell was awesome tonight. If he gets that total game going he will be tough to stop.

Aldridge had a rough shooting night, but they were all open looks and it just wasn't falling for him. Same with Zach. Some nights are just like that. He had some great hustle rebounds, defense and 2 great blocks though.

Roy should have been fed the ball all night, instead Nate sat him for nearly the entire second quarter. 

I wonder if and when Joel will ask to be traded? 14 minutes is a little lean considering the embarrasing celebration they had this off season when they signed him.

The Blazers were lucky to win this game, but probably wouldn't ave last year. 

The future with Roy, Aldridge, Sergio, Martell, Jack looks to be in good shape.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ricky Davis misses the wide open jumper that could have put the Wolves ahead in the final seconds...how fitting. 

The "Roach" was running his mouth the whole game...great to see Aldridge shut him up after he was telling everyone in the crowd that LaMarcus was going to miss those FT's. 

The guy is such a clown..you would think he would have matured since his "triple double" fiasco...apparently not.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mook said:


> and subbing in Magloire on the defensive end against Garnett? Garnett was making shots on Aldridge, but they were really the kind you want Garnett to take. everybody was scoring with Magloire in the middle.


I have no idea what kind of rotation/subs Nate was doing out there.
Coming out of timeouts with the ball, he had Jamaal in there, sometimes LaMarcus.
Defensively, it was exclusively Jamaal until the final six seconds when he put in LaMarcus for defense.
Weird subs, but hey, Blazers win!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Sitting Roy for so long in the second quarter of every game is dumb.
> 
> .....
> 
> Roy should have been fed the ball all night, instead Nate sat him for nearly the entire second quarter.


Roy told reporters after the game that he had back spasms.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> The "Roach" was running his mouth the whole game...great to see Aldridge shut him up after he was telling everyone in the crowd that LaMarcus was going to miss those FT's.


Yeah that was pretty funny. Did you see Aldridge mouth, "Bltch", in Roach Davis's direction after he hit that second free-throw..:lol:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Great win, I don't quite understand why we had to make it so hard by playing Jamaal. Since when is Jamaal a defensive specialist?

barfo


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> With Sergio playing as well as he is, is there any reason for him not to get every single one of Dixon's minutes?


is there anything Dixon does that Sergio doesn't do better? 

the only thing that comes to mind is three point shooting, and Dixon is only shooting 32% for the year. Sergio's at 29% and rapidly climbing.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I thought Nate did another outstanding job of trying to land the number 1 overall draft pick. Sitting Roy for so long in the second quarter of every game is dumb. Roy might have been sore tonight, but what about all the others? Inserting Magloire late in the game for Aldridge to play D is flat out stupid. Aldridge and Joel are out two best interior defenders, and LaMarcus seemed to be doing a ecent job on Garnett.
> 
> Zach Randolph, 9-23 with 6 TO's and his usual stellar defensive effort.....Yuck. He had 15 good rebounds tonight though, and the one thing I will never complain about with Zach is his FT shooting. He has been so solid all year.
> 
> ...



We win, and still you complain. 

About Zach, sure he shot poorly and hat too many TOs, but his hustle saved us a few times tonight. 

And about Roy, how many times do people have to point out that he was sore during the 2nd half. I was yelling at the TV to put him back in too until they showed him on his freaking back being worked on by the trainer. How is he supposed to play if he's on his back? I haven't seen a game in a while (thank you NBA League Pass trial) but the anouncers said that hes been averaging around 40 minutes a game. It doesn't sound like Nate is resting him all that much to me.

I agree that Joel should be getting more PT, its hard to get any sort of rythm playing so little, but tonight there was the fact that he picked up his FIFTH foul in the third quarter. Its hard to play more than 14 minutes if you're averaging a foul every 2-3 minutes. 

The positive I would take out of this game, besides Martell's aggressiveness and Sergio's points was that even after Sergio made a few dumb turnovers, Nate kept him in the game. This shows that he is starting to trust him more.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree with most of what is being said. 

Zach was 8-18 in the second half including OT which he was probably the main reason we won with his hustle and determination, not the only reason by any means, but he did score 8 of the 14 OT points. Clutch FTs from Aldridge, Roy, and Zach in the OT.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Yeah that was pretty funny. Did you see Aldridge mouth, "Bltch", in Roach Davis's direction after he hit that second free-throw..:lol:


Yep...I thought that was what he said. :clap2:


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Great win for the team.

Awesome, breakout game for Martell, and another nice game all around for our young core -- Sergio, Aldridge, Jack, and Roy.

Jamaal Magloire must have incriminating pictures of Nate McMillan or something. Repeatedly subbing in our worst defensive player, just for defensive possessions, over and over, depsite him getting scored on over and over again, was one of the most incredible things I've ever seen. Please, PatterPritchard, get rid of this guy already so Nate won't be able to satisfy his inexplicable temptation to put him in the game any more.

Stepping Razor


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> Jamaal Magloire must have incriminating pictures of Nate McMillan or something. Repeatedly subbing in our worst defensive player, just for defensive possessions, over and over, depsite him getting scored on over and over again, was one of the most incredible things I've ever seen.


Agree. The good news is, Raef and Dickau got zero minutes. So that's progress. Nate is kind of slow but if you show him enough pictures eventually he catches on. Except in the case of Magloire.

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

wow...i leave for my intramural basketball game in the 4th quarter and i miss what sounds like a great close.

great win!...and ricky davis is a *****. "mr. triple double" got shut up, although he was owning us in the fist half that I saw.


really happy this one ended how it did.

by the way, the Trail Blazers may be under .500...but my bootleg "Trail Blazers" rec team is 3-0. if anyone cares.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

One thing that concerns me about the game is that Zach had 6 turnovers, his turnovers for the last four games are 6, 4, 5 and 6. Basically that is taking five points away from the Blazers every game and giving the other team five a game. So even if he is scoring 25 a game, he's giving 10 of that back.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

my bad, didnt know broy had spasms...just the though of dixon getting 4th quarter run over him was killin me.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

At a crucial/nervous moment in the game, Raef LaFrentz had a feeling things were going to be okay...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> One thing that concerns me about the game is that Zach had 6 turnovers, his turnovers for the last four games are 6, 4, 5 and 6. Basically that is taking five points away from the Blazers every game and giving the other team five a game. So even if he is scoring 25 a game, he's giving 10 of that back.


Like every TO is turned into a basket. He's been getting hammered pretty bad, many of his TOs should be fouls. Part is also other players not coming and help him out, which Roy will do all the time but other players not as often. And some he just turns it over.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Samuel said:


> At a crucial/nervous moment in the game, Raef LaFrentz had a feeling things were going to be okay...


PRICELESS!!!!! Way to go Sam. :cheers: :lol: 

GATORPOPS

P.S.: Are you a photographer?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Dan Dickau: Maybe I shouldn't have had quite so many shots of tequila.
Raef Lafrentz: Hey baby, I'm an NBA player. No, really. I've got tattoos! Really.
Sergio Rod-howeveryouspellit: This Jack person, he is no good, yes?
Mo Lucas: I am ready. Please attach the coupons to my stomach and I will fly over the arena and drop them.

barfo


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Samuel said:


> At a crucial/nervous moment in the game, Raef LaFrentz had a feeling things were going to be okay...


Luke: Damm, wish I was playing, KG wouldn't get away with that!!!

GATORPOPS


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> PRICELESS!!!!! Way to go Sam. :cheers: :lol:
> 
> GATORPOPS
> 
> P.S.: Are you a photographer?


Nope, but I am somewhat of an NBA photograph aficionado. CBS Sportsline usually posts some good AP photos, and Yahoo just started syndicating some Getty Images. 










(Jonathan Ferrey, Getty/NBAE)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And here's a great one from the other night. (Sam Forencich/NBAE)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And, of course, the shot of the year.










(Rocky Widner, Getty/NBAE)


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I thought Nate did another outstanding job of trying to land the number 1 overall draft pick. Sitting Roy for so long in the second quarter of every game is dumb. Roy might have been sore tonight, but what about all the others? Inserting Magloire late in the game for Aldridge to play D is flat out stupid. Aldridge and Joel are out two best interior defenders, and LaMarcus seemed to be doing a ecent job on Garnett.
> 
> Zach Randolph, 9-23 with 6 TO's and his usual stellar defensive effort.....Yuck. He had 15 good rebounds tonight though, and the one thing I will never complain about with Zach is his FT shooting. He has been so solid all year.
> 
> ...


Let go of the hate MM before it consumes you!

Seriously though dude, Zach and Nate can irritate me, but there's no reason to look at a win this negatively. There were VASTLY more positives than negatives.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Nope, but I am somewhat of an NBA photograph aficionado. CBS Sportsline usually posts some good AP photos, and Yahoo just started syndicating some Getty Images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Web keeps playing like this we may have to give him a new nick-name such as; The Savage or some such.

GATORPOPS


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

MGB, I think in general you can figure a turnover costs your team two points, you lose a 50% chance of scoring on that possession and you give the other team at least a 50% (since turnovers often lead to fastbreaks) chance of scoring. One point plus one point on average.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Great win!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Not to repeatedly mention this, but Magloire CAN NOT gaurd fast players. And he CAN NOT step out and defend the shooter on pick and rolls. LMA does both of these things in a FAR superior manner. So.....

WHY DID NATE KEEP SUBBING MAGLOIRE IN ON THE DEFENSIVE END WHEN HE KEPT GETTING KILLED OVER AND OVER AND OVER???

Also...

When Martell is attacking the hoop, it really gets him the separation he needs to be deadly from outside.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I hear you. I agree it was a great win over the cockroach and freinds, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why when we needed stops that Magloire was subbed in. Lamarcus did an awesome job making him take tough shots over several posessions.

Positive: Webster, absolutely nice game, good defense, and one of the most important plays of the game to keep the Blazers in it with the steal and finish. Way to go to the hoop and get positive contributions tonight.

Sergio:  Still being Sergio. Very agressive with his own shot tonight. This guy is going to be dangerous. Guys were not working off him very well for open shots tonight.

Lamarcus: Way to nut up and hit those free throws. Bad night shooting. Did not let it get him down and still worked hard for the win.

Jack: Solid game. Needs to look for his shot more.

Magloire: We got more out of him then I would have figured, but he still cannot guard a fast PF on the outside. What was Nate thinking?

Negative:

Roy: Great 1st quarter and then the dissappearing act happened again. Needs to learn not to defer to Zbo so much.

Zbo: 3 quarters of bad play. 1 quarter and overtime of good play. Amazing the Blazers survived it. Needs to learn he can't take KG from the out side.

Pryzbilla: Where was he when we needed a stop? On the bench. Does he ever play past the 1st quarter and beginning of second half, ever?

Idoka: Since the old ball came back, his shooting percentage has gone waaaay down. 


Sweetest moment of the game: Ricky Davis goes to the line, and I Yell "COCKROACH" at him. He missed both.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> Not to repeatedly mention this, but Magloire CAN NOT gaurd fast players.


Nor slow players. Nor tall players. Nor small players. (I feel like Dr. Seuss here...)

In fact, I would suggest that his unique combination of a complete and utter lack of mobility, effort, and basketball IQ makes him arguably the worst defensive player on the team.

And Roy's back spasms? Let's not forget that they were caused by Roy being needlessly squashed by Magloire on a defensive "rotation" that left both Blazers sprawled on the baseline and gave Mark Madsen (!) a wide open dunk.

So, yeah, subbing in Magloire as if he were some kind of defensive stopper was really quite amazing. And it very nearly cost us the game.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i like the win it was fun to watch, the roach got stomped then choked.

Martell was awesome, if he start driving like that, he will be very hard to stop and will open up his long game. Sergio wow he looks like nash now if he can score and dish he will be unstopable and he is only 20. We are only a top sf away from having an awesome team!

Houston thinks we are a cupcake team...they are in for a shock


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> i like the win it was fun to watch, the roach got stomped then choked.
> 
> Martell was awesome, if he start driving like that, he will be very hard to stop and will open up his long game. Sergio wow he looks like nash now if he can score and dish he will be unstopable and he is only 20. We are only a top sf away from having an awesome team!
> 
> Houston thinks we are a cupcake team...they are in for a shock


We are a little bit further away that JUST a top SF away, but I agree that we are closer. The reason Houston thinks we are a cupcake team is because of all of our losses against ****ty teams at home. We were extremely lucky to win last night as well. Next year it will be a different story, but in all reality, Portland is still a bit of a cup cake team.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I also was mystified by the Magloire substitutions late in the game. I would understand it if we were playing against Shaq or some other power player, where Jamaal genuinely would be a better choice. However, against a finesse player like Garnett, Aldridge seemed to be a much better choice (he certainly looked like he was playing him pretty well during this game at least).

Also, regarding Zach's TOs. At least 2 of them were him trying to save the ball from someone elses bad pass.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> I also was mystified by the Magloire substitutions late in the game. I would understand it if we were playing against Shaq or some other power player, where Jamaal genuinely would be a better choice. However, against a finesse player like Garnett, Aldridge seemed to be a much better choice (he certainly looked like he was playing him pretty well during this game at least).
> 
> Also, regarding Zach's TOs. At least 2 of them were him trying to save the ball from someone elses bad pass.



Yes and No on the Zbo turnovers. I noticed really early in the game Zach was having a hard time even getting position when KG was on him on the outside. The team needs to recognize that when KG in on him on the outside, they need to establish his post presence deeper. Zbo has no chance to take KG from the outside, and promptly got annhiliated several times trying to do such. This is also why the passes to him were very hard to attempt. KG is a long/fast defender who can cause problems. Recognize what you can and cannot do against him and you win half the battle.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> MGB, I think in general you can figure a turnover costs your team two points, you lose a 50% chance of scoring on that possession and you give the other team at least a 50% (since turnovers often lead to fastbreaks) chance of scoring. One point plus one point on average.


A lot of TOs are just out of bounds and while with the fast breaks the team that got the ball might average 50% the team turning it over doesn't average 50% shooting a nite, especially not us. As someone else mention it's not always Zach's fault either so that would drop the negative points he'd be responsible for. But he has had more TOs then is normal for him and it is of course a negative to one degree or another, I just wouldn't agree at that rate.


----------

